# magagahol...



## Inglip

"Hindi makakapunt sa Maynila si Mr. Johnson, dahil masyadong malayo at magagahol na siya sa panahon"

That is a sentence from a book I am reading.

My dictionary says 'magagahol' means 'lacking time' but because 'sa panahon' is in the sentence, I think it translates to 'He will already be lacking time'

In which case, my question is either:

Why is 'sa panahon' used if the verb specifically means lacking in time

or

Can magahol be used to mean lacking in other things? ex, nagagahol ang magutom na lalaki sa pagkain' -The hungry man is lacking food.


----------



## mataripis

not specifically lacking but cannot reach (on time) the destination in the given short period. the sentence can be rewrite as " Hindi na matutuloy patungo sa Maynila dahil sa kalayuan ay magagahol na.


----------



## DotterKat

I would consider "magagahol sa oras / panahon" as an idiomatic unit and therefore indivisible, much in the same way that the appropriate equivalents "pressed for time / in a rush" have to be taken as complete expressions unto themselves.

The sentence "Nagagahol ang magutom na lalaki sa pagkain" is entirely wrong. The correct way to say it would be "Gahol sa pagkain ang lalaki" but I have never encountered _gahol _used in that way. As I've mentioned, I only use it (and have only seen it used) in the context of the idiomatic unit "gahol sa oras / panahon."


----------



## rempress

DotterKat is definitely correct.


----------

